# integrado driver para cuerpo de aceleracion vw



## axel entar (Mar 12, 2016)

mi nombre es axel y me gustaria obtener informacion sobre este integrado 30348 0522 vb452 lkr donde lo puedo comprar o por que otro integrado lo puedo sustituir de antemano gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2016)

Ese parece ser código de fabricante del equipo, no de componente.

¿ De que cosa es ?
¿ Fotos ?
¿ Mas datos ?


----------

